# 20* No Limit GOY WON on USC - Gerry Big Cat Andino's NCAAF G



## nsawins (Nov 5, 2011)

20* No Limit GOY WON on USC - Gerry Big Cat Andino's NCAAF Game of the Year Today! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20* No Limit GOY WON on USC - Gerry Big Cat Andino's NCAAF Game of the Year Today!

*** Visit us at NSAwins.com Sports Picks or toll-free 1-866-407-1257 *** 
USA's #1 Sports Handicapping Service
The NSAwins.com Report for Saturday, November 5, 2011
Brought to you by World Champion Handicapper Sonny LaFouchi 

Free Winner from Steve "Scoop" Kendall Saturday, November 5, 2011
FREE COLLEGE FOOTBALL PICKS
So Miss @ East Carolina
Time: 4:00 PM EST
Pick: OVER 58

Featured on ESPN, Sporting News Radio, NY Post, FOX Sports, and USA Today!!

2011 Football Picks Season Packages are Now ON SALE! Get ALL 2011-2012 Season College Football Picks and NFL Picks from ANY or ALL of our Handicappers at SPECIAL Sale Prices!

NSAwins.com Client Testimonial: "Since I joined your service 7 months ago I am up over $143,000! All these other services claiming to be #1 are just pretenders. NSA is the REAL DEAL for anyone looking to join up with a service." - Josh H. from Glendale, AZ 

*** LOOK WHAT "THE ADVISORY TEAM" AT NSAWINS.COM HAS ON TAP SATURDAY! *** 
*** OVER 25 MILLION DOLLARS Wagered on NSAwins.com's Handicappers' Advice WEEKLY - #1 BY FAR in the NATION - BAR NONE! *** Today's College Football and NHL Picks are now on sale! Visit each handicapper's page to sign up. Here's what they have on tap today... William E. Stockton WON his 20* College Football BIG TICKET PLAY on USC -21 last night. William is LOCKED and LOADED on Saturday's College Football showdowns with 3 20* HUGE WINNERS including his 20* BIG 12 GAME of the YEAR on a team that will ROLL early and often today! William has THREE HUGE 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL 500 Dime BIG TICKET PLAYS GUARANTEED WINNERS(Includes HUGE INFO on his 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL BIG 12 GAME of the YEAR and COLLEGE FOOTBALL SYNDICATE INSIDER PLAYS! HUGE VEGAS SYNDICATE LOCKS - 3 INSIDER PLAYS to Pound Today!) on tap today! Not to be outdone, Gerry "BIG CAT" Andino WON his 20* College Football NO LIMIT GAME of the YEAR on USC -21 last night! BIG CAT is now an incredible 23-3 89% on his last 26 College Football 20* NCAA Football GAME of the YEAR LOCK CLUB PLAYS! BIG CAT is CRUSHING VEGAS again this season! BIG CAT has THREE HUGE 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL 500 Dime LOCK CLUB GUARANTEED WINNERS(BIG CAT's $100 UNIT Players WON OVER $283,350 in 2010! Includes 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL GAME of the YEAR(11-0 100% last 11 years!) GUARANTEED WINNER - A HUGE WISEGUY MOVE - and COLLEGE FOOTBALL LOCK CLUB INSIDER PLAYS - ALL LOCK CLUB PLAYS Backed by TOP VEGAS INSIDERS!) going off today! Lou Panelli WON his 20* College Football VEGAS KEY INFO LOCK play on USC -21 last night! Lou has his highly anticipated 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL SEC GAME of the YEAR play today with info on a game that NOBODY in Vegas knows about and will directly impact the outcome of this game in our favor! Lou has THREE highly anticipated 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL 500 Dime VEGAS KEY INFO GUARANTEED WINNERS(Lou has HUGE CONFIDENTIAL INFO from a CAMPUS BOOKIE on his 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL SEC GAME of the YEAR and 500 DIME COLLEGE FOOTBALL VEGAS INSIDER CONNECTION PLAYS - 3 SYNDICATE LOCK GUARANTEED WINNERS Today!) on tap today! Steve "SCOOP" Kendall WON his 20* College Football Vegas Syndicate SUPER LOCK on USC -21 last night and has HUGE INSIDE INFORMATION from a top INSIDER SOURCE on a team that will get DESTROYED because they are NOT MOTIVATED to play 60 minutes today! Steve has a play today that is backed by a 19-0 100% PERFECT SYSTEM and is his 20* RIVALRY GAME of the YEAR! Steve has THREE highly anticipated 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL 500 Dime VEGAS NATIONWIDE GUARANTEED WINNERS(Steve has HUGE INFO on his 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL RIVALRY GAME of the YEAR - 3 HUGE VEGAS SYNDICATE INSIDER MOVES Today Baby!) on tap today! The Nation's #1 Sports Betting Syndicate - VEGAS BLACK CARD CLUB - WON it's 5 MILLION DOLLAR play in College Football on USC -21 last night. The CLUB has one of it's HIGHEST-RATED COLLEGE FOOTBALL cards of the year including TWO COLLEGE FOOTBALL MILLION DOLLAR and $500,000 LATE INFO WINNERS plus TWO EXCLUSIVE COLLEGE FOOTBALL 5 MILLION "VEGAS MEGA BLACKOUT and VEGAS BLACK ZEBRA INFO" GUARANTEED WINNERS on sale TODAY!(A $1000 PLAYER Has AVERAGED $675,475 PROFIT the Last 8 Years on the CLUB's $100,000 to 5 MILLION $$$ PLAYS!) on tap today! NSA's Sonny LaFouchi(aka The LEGEND)(Currently Ranked the #1 Service in the Nation - 13x OVERALL National Handicapping Championships) has THREE 20* COLLEGE FOOTBALL 500 DIME VEGAS LINE CRUSHER PLAYS(Includes 20* 500 Dime COLLEGE FOOTBALL LINE MISTAKE GAME of the YEAR(UNLOAD the BANK on this Play!) and COLLEGE FOOTBALL SYNDICATE LOCK and PERFECT SYSTEM GUARANTEED WINNERS backed by INSIDE SOURCES!) for anyone looking to POUND their MAN today! Call our office toll-free 1-866-407-1257 or email us at info@nsawins.com if you would like to buy ALL 5 of our handicappers 20*-10* plays for 1 MONTH(30 DAYS) for only $499($200 SAVINGS off Regular Price) on our NSAwins.com Consensus Report. 


*** 2011-12 FOOTBALL SEASON PACKAGE SPECIALS *** 

***** AMERICA'S ALL-TIME #1 FOOTBALL SERVICE ***** 
*** Over 79% Winners on Top NFL Releases Last 6 Years ***
*** Over 76% Winners on Top Releases in College/Pro Last 9 Years ***
*** 64.2%(1702-947-21) on ALL Releases in College/Pro Last 9 Years ***
*** 9-1(90%) in Last 10 NFL ESPN GOY Releases *** 
*** 8-0(100%) in Last 8 MNF GOY Releases ***
*** 53-21(72%) in last 74 NFL Game of the Month/Year Releases ***
*** 49-14(78%) in last 63 College Game of the Month/Year Releases ***
*** 63-17(79%) on 2002-10 20* College Bowl/NFL Playoff Releases ***
*** 8-0(100%) Last 8 NFL Game of the Year Releases *** 
*** 7-0-1(100%) Last 8 COLLEGE FB Game of the Year Releases ***
*** 8-0(100%) Last 8 NFL TOTAL of the YEAR Releases ***
*** 8-1(89%) in Last 9 COLLEGE TOTAL of the YEAR Releases ***
*** 10-1(91%) in Last 11 NFL Playoff Game of the Year Releases ***
*** 50-11(82%) on our College Conference GOY Releases Last 10 yrs ***
*** 9-1(90%) on Last 9 Super Bowl SIDES *** 

***** 2011-12 FOOTBALL SPECIALS FROM NSA(THE LEGEND) *****
You may purchase at any time!! 
For those of you looking to purchase the industry's only "True WISEGUY Moves", but looking to save a few dollars in the process, than you have come to the right place. Now you can get all of NSA's famous and highly sought after "True WISEGUY Moves" thru the 2012 Super Bowl(February 5, 2012) for only $549.95! This includes EVERY Football(college and pro) release we give out, plus we also include all of our Baseball, Basketball(college and pro), and Hockey releases today thru the 2012 Super Bowl for FREE!! This membership is one of our most popular packages every year and is the most demanded and sought after picks package in the entire handicapping industry. This package should recoup your small $549.95 investment within no time, and have you making a HUGE profit from USA's #1 Sports Service! If that's not for you, than try our College Football Season package for only $499.95, which gets you ALL of NSA(The LEGEND) college football picks, NFL picks, MLB picks, basketball picks, and hockey releases thru the BCS National Championship game on January 9, 2012! 

LIVE SPORTS ODDS NSAwins.com is one of the premier sources online for live updated NFL Betting Odds, College Football Betting Odds, Super Bowl Odds, MLB Baseball Betting Odds, World Series Odds, NBA Betting Odds, NBA Finals Odds,College Basketball Odds, March Madness Odds, Stanley Cup Odds, Boxing Odds, Masters Odds, Daytona 500 Odds, Vegas Betting Odds,
NASCAR Betting Odds, and more Sports Betting Odds listed everyday!

2011 NFL AND COLLEGE FOOTBALL BETTING Don't miss out on our upcoming 2011 NFL and NCAA Football Picks by getting all your winning and 2011 Football Picks ,2011 NFL Picks, 2011 College Football Predictions, and updated Super Bowl XLVI Predictions from the #1 sports handicapping service and website in the industry at NSAwins.com!

Visit NSAwins.com's Sports Betting Blog and NSAwins on Twitter for more FREE PICKS everyday!

National Sports Advisors 
2011 NFL and College Foottball Picks at www.NSAwins.com
Toll-Free 1-866-407-1257


----------

